# 5 Frame Deep Mating Nuc?



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

Is anyone using all 5 frame deeps as there mating Nucs? I have a variety of mating Nucs and I'm considering switching everything over to 5 frame. This would be for mating Nucs and 2 story 5 frame 
Nucs for overwintering. Please let me know if 5 framers are working well and any pros and cons? If your using some other configuration that is working for you please post also?

Thanks, Rich


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Why wouldn't anything work? Queenless full sized hives work, don't they?


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

Hey Mark: I agree they would work as with just about any other hive configuration. What I'm looking for is- am I missing something or is there something that may work better.

I just want to explore all options before I commit as it will be a big commitment.

Thanks, Rich


----------



## rkereid (Dec 20, 2009)

MTN-Bees said:


> Is anyone using all 5 frame deeps as there mating Nucs?


Many people do it successfully, also with just 4 frames, or mediums instead of deeps.


----------



## rkereid (Dec 20, 2009)

MTN-Bees said:


> What I'm looking for is- am I missing something or is there something that may work better.


Depends more on what works best for you. I have very good success rates with 5 frame mediums, sometimes with 4 frames, winter over in 2 medium boxes.


----------



## yem (Jan 19, 2010)

Sure use what you've got...I used 5 frame nucs with a divider to make a 2x2 set up last year then once filled moved both to its own 5 frame. Keep it simple and make your stuff universal......Its way easier to build up or knock down a hive if all your stuff matches!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

MTN-Bees said:


> I just want to explore all options before I commit as it will be a big commitment.
> 
> Thanks, Rich


I get it. My point is that anything works, it's just a matter of what works best for you, what suits your style of management. How many are you talking about? That it is such a big commitment?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

If you are raising a few queens, a five frame deep nuc will work fine. If you are raising a lot of queens, it may tie up too much of your resources.

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesqueenrearing.htm#matingnucs


----------



## stan.vick (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm also trying the five frame this year to see how it works. I've put 1/4 inch ( removable ) dividers in ten deeps ( with 5/16 grooves ) with separate lids, one side has the entrance in the bottom the other in it's lid. I've taken ten deeps assembled them and sawed them in two after the glue set, and used 1/4 inch for the sides. This gives me forty, five frames for mating nucs in the spring. Twenty, five over five to over winter and to use as early spring splits. Anyway that's my plan, I used Mann Lakes budget deeps so I have under $300.00 total cost. I don't see why it won't work.


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks for the posts- gave me lots to think about. For now I'm going continue to use the 4 over 4 double nucs as they work for me. For mating nucs I'm use 3 way mating nuc with a center divider so I can convert the mating nuc into a double nuc for overwintering. The two- four frame supers for the double nuc will be used for as individual four frame mating nucs. 
The bottom line is if the frame size is the same, there all interchangeable. Mark- Thanks for the reality check.


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

I use a lot of 5 frame nucs. I run them as 2 frames of brood and a frame of feed through the queen rearing season and then I leave the last queen and start pouring the feed. Add another box and 5 deep frames on top and pour the feed some more. I smash a group of nucs together and overwinter a 5 frame on top of a 5 frame. In spring I sell a 5 frame nuc off with the overwintered queen and leave myself 1.5 to 2 frames of brood to continue the cycle or use the overwintered nuc to replace a deadout. What better way to replace a dead colony then with an overwintered queen/nuc? I also use 1/2 frame medium mating nucs, they are great but require more management. I overwinter bees on 1/2 frame combs as well. That way combs are laid up with brood and ready to use in the spring. Use what you have and what works for you. I have queen castles I still use, but I'm not a fan because I can't overwinter in them. They must be combined into a larger unit. You can find pictures on my FB page.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

Last year was the first time I tried raising a few, I had good success with 5 frame coates nucs. I moved em to singles once they busted the tops off, and am planning on doing the same this year. G


----------

